# Newbie saying hello



## CDNsongbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi! I was asking a friend about a good recipe for fake blood today and she recommended this forum. Having an active Anime freak and cosplayer for a daughter, we have Halloween in our house pretty much every day.  I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and sharing ideas!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, CDN!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum CDN!


----------



## CDNsongbird (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the haunt forum party and by party I mean insanity


----------



## CDNsongbird (Sep 19, 2010)

You guys are awesome! I am blown away by the projects you all take on.  Such a warm welcome too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! What are you using the fake blood for?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kids rock, don't they?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------

